# KREG Multi-Purpose Power Switch (ON SALE @LOWES)



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Had to share with my fellow woodworkers, figured this was the right section relative to router tables. Lowe's is discontinuing this particular Kreg power switch likely for a newer version, who knows, but for $8 sheckles and change vs $35 it's worth it. 










I bought four from two stores, wiped them out, have a need for two immediately, one for the custom pro-router table I built from scratch, I refused to pay $35 for this switch 8 months ago and exited it's so cheap now.










One will go on the project I'm working on this weekend, my pantorouter from Matthias Wandell.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

BGT, great deal, thanks for sharing and that (pictured) router table is really good-looking.
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## MotownJG (Jan 8, 2013)

They're not on the Lowe's site for Kalifornia.......


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stopped at a Lowe's in Mishawaka, IN today--they had 2, but at $35 each. Wouldn't come down even showing them your post. Oh well, woulda been nice...even at $16 each.

earl


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

WoW!! $46 in Madison Hts,MI!! Don't need them that badly.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep also $46 in GA..... thanks anyway


----------



## TJWoodworker (Jan 2, 2013)

Might be an in store only deal. I've seen that before here in Minnesota. On line my store says $46.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Excess inventory?*



BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Had to share with my fellow woodworkers, figured this was the right section relative to router tables. Lowe's is discontinuing this particular Kreg power switch likely for a newer version, who knows, but for $8 sheckles and change vs $35 it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi N/a,

Maybe your store was overstocked and just clearing excess inventory?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi N/a,
> 
> Maybe your store was overstocked and just clearing excess inventory?


Yupe, I bet that's what it was. I make it a habit to check the clearance shelves at both HD and Lowes when I visit (which is often)! ;o) Racked up on some bits a few visits back.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

The three area Lowe's around here were all reduced at that price and I asked before I posted if it was just an overstock pricing and the answer was "NO". Two of the three stores stated it was likely a new model coming out, which I highly doubt they know. 

As for Inventory/overstocking questions, yeah figure they should have a clue, but anything technical, good luck.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have never seen such a contraption in any of our three local Lowe's.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I have never seen such a contraption in any of our three local Lowe's.


Stringer you do realize the thread was about the Kreg Power Switch right? Not the contraption aka (Pantorouter).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes but I still haven't seen one for sale at any of those stores. I usually make a pass through the tool area whether I need to or not. I guess the local stores keep a smaller inventory of screws. cross cut aide, a few of the clamps, and a jig or two. That is why I wound up buying my router switch from Rockler.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Too bad you overlooked them all this time, they've been at the store off 646 for over a year, also Webster & TX City.


----------

